
The Amazon Controversy: What Is Missing in Its Performance Management? - steffenmaier
http://blog.impraise.com/360-feedback/the-amazon-controversy-what-is-missing-in-its-performance-management-360-feedback
======
yanilkr
A job is a contract between two parties for a period of time. If you remove
all kinds of unspoken expectations from employment, it would be a productive
arrangement for the two parties. In a scarcity world me being an employee
expects the employer to be more generous but when I have better opportunity, I
am more likely to be not loyal to the company the same way a company replaces
me with cheaper options. Employer needs good PR to be perceived in positive
light and the employee has to meet the loyalty threshold to be hirable. The
game gets more complex.

Turns out, humans prefer long term relationships when it comes to employers.
Amazon is like a short term fling may be a 1 year stand. I doubt their
retention is better than that. We will have to see the long term effects of
this trend. I predict that if people perceive amazon as a short time gig, Amzn
will have problem hiring anyone other than immigrants with visa regulation
handcuffs.

